# Katy Perry will ein Baby von John Mayer



## beachkini (21 Jan. 2013)

​*Jahrelang machte John Mayer, 35, nur mit seinen zahlreichen Affären Schlagzeilen, so gehörten zu seinen Eroberungen neben Jennifer Aniston auch Jessica Simpson, Taylor Swift, Minka Kelly, Jennifer Love Hewitt... - die Liste ist lang! Doch dann kam Popsängerin Katy Perry, 28, und eroberte sein Herz im Sturm.*

Das Paar ist zwar erst seit 6 Monaten zusammen, aber beide sind sich sicher: Es ist die ganz große Liebe und es ist an der Zeit, sich um die Familienplanung zu kümmern! Katy soll sich bereits körperlich und psychisch auf die Schwangerschaft eingestellt haben.

Sie hat ein paar Kilogramm zugenommen und gönnt sich derzeit eine ausgedehnte Pause vom Showbiz. Die letzten Jahre waren eine große Belastung für den Superstar, doch jetzt hat sie ihre innere Ruhe wiedergefunden und hört nun ganz deutlich ihre biologische Uhr ticken.

Auch von einer Hochzeit ist die Rede. Nachdem die Turteltäubchen zusammengezogen sind und bereits das erste Mal Weihnachten zusammen verbrachten, möchte John nun angeblich um Katys Hand anhalten.

2013 scheint für diese Beiden ein großartiges Jahr zu werden!
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2013)

das Bild passt nicht zur Schlagzeilen, da ist nämlich Johnny Depp drauf


----------



## Gorden (21 Jan. 2013)

Und Amber Heard ...


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Jan. 2013)

Kann von mir auch eins haben, wenn sie unbedingt eins will


----------



## snatcher (7 Apr. 2013)

Manche Frauen ziehen solche Typen an und wenn sie aus dem Traum erwachen ist das Geschrei gross.


----------



## hn12 (8 Apr. 2013)

Das muss echte Liebe sein.


----------



## Mimi108 (22 Apr. 2013)

well good luck!


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

support support


----------

